# Question about Xifaxan



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

For the people who have had success with xifaxan...Does it cure food triggers? Like right now I can't eat or drink various kinds of foods (like fatty foods, orange juice, etc). If xifaxan worked for me, would I be able to eat those foods again without having to worry about running to the bathroom?


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

In theory, if Xifaxin completely killed off all bacteria that was causing symptoms, you'd be able to eat whatever you want.However, I've never heard of fatty foods being associated with bacteria related IBS/SIBO. It could possibly be that the fatty foods are just adding to the problem by loosening the bowel contents even more.Orange juice would definitely be something related to bacterial overgrowth.You really need to read Pimental's book 'A New IBS Theory', if you're going to use Xifaxin. He describes what foods cause the bacteria to grow.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the SIBO was the only thing to your IBS in theory it should get rid of all the symptoms.Usually the fatty food thing is how the colon reacts to the gastrocolic reflex/ The fattier the meal the bigger the "get things moving" signal to the colon is. I'm not sure how SIBO would effect that (for good or for ill).Although in theory if the only thing underlying your IBS is SIBO then it should fix that.FWIW even people with relatively normal digestion can find that greasy foods loosen things up/make them go after meals. After all we called some burgers "sliders" because they slide right down and they slide right out.K.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh OK, I thought that Pimentel's theory is that bacterial overgrowth is the cause of everything IBS. I guess I do need to research more.Is there some kind of test you can take to see if you have SIBO? I guess I shouldn't try xifaxan unless I've done the test first.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a breath test. It is usually a good idea to do the test first if you can get it.Some people don't have access (it tends to be found at big hospitals or teaching hospitals) so they just do the antibiotics to see.At least if you have the breath test and the antibiotics do not work you know if it is worth trying a different one.There may be people that have more than just the SIBO going on with the IBS so it may make them better, but not be a 100% cure.K.


----------

